# Principles



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Christian soccer player withdraws as US team is set to wear LGBT pride jerseys
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/12/christian-soccer-player-withdraws-as-us-team-is-set-to-wear-lgbt-pride-jerseys/


----------

